# اتحبنى يارب



## sunny man (6 فبراير 2009)

*اتحبنى يارب 


تساءلت ... أتحبني يا ربي ؟
أترضى بي ... بكل هذه الذنوب

أمازالت تحبني بهذه الخطايا ... و رغم ما أفعله بل و أستمر فيه و أصرعليه
أتريدني حبيبي ... ؟
إني أسألك إلهي .. أريد أن أعرف إجابتك
إني إنسان ناكر للجميل .. ينسى كل ما فعلته من أجلي .. مهما فعلت
أنسى تجسدك من أجلي .. أنسى عذابك من أجلي .. أنسى موتك من
أجلي .. و أخيرا قمت حبيبي
لكي تأخدني معك
من الظلمة إلى النور . من لا حياة إلى الحياة . من العذاب إلى الفردوس
بالرغم من كل ما فعلته من أجلي .. من فداءك لي بالأمس و اليوم و غدا
أسألك أتحبني ؟
ناسيا أو متناسيا وقوفك بجانبي كل أيام حياتي ؛و انتظارك لي أن أعود إلى أحضانك
صابرا .. غافرا .. خطاياي الكثيرة المتعمدة
و رغم ذلك ... أســــألك
أتحبــــنــــي ؟
سامحني ... فقد تجرأت مرارا و شككت في محبتك لي
شككت في محبتك التي لا حدود لها
شككت بسبب أفعالي التي أجني ثمارها .. و ألقي بحملها
عليك ... و تساعدني على تخطيها بسلام
و لكني مستحق لهذه الثمار .. و لكنك من فرط محبتك لي و رحمتك
تأخذني في أحضانك و تجيب على سؤالي
و تقـــــــــول
أحبــــــــــــك يــــــا ابنــــــــــــــــــي


منقول​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2009)

صلاه راااااااائعه يا سانى 

ميرررررسى ليك على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sunny man (6 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صلاه راااااااائعه يا سانى ​
> 
> ميرررررسى ليك على الصلاه ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2009)

صلاه راااااااائعه يا صاني

شكراااااااااا ليك على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## sunny man (7 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> صلاه راااااااائعه يا صاني
> 
> شكراااااااااا ليك على الصلاه
> 
> ...


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## sunny man (25 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ميرسى وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


 

شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fight the devil (26 فبراير 2009)

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## go love (26 فبراير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جدا
شكرا لتعب محبتك
 ربنا يعطيك اجرك نعمة وبركة وسلام​


----------



## sunny man (2 مارس 2009)

salman shamoon قال:


> آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (2 مارس 2009)

go love قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا​
> شكرا لتعب محبتك
> 
> ربنا يعطيك اجرك نعمة وبركة وسلام​


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 مارس 2009)

امين
شكرا على روعة الصلاة​


----------



## sunny man (11 مارس 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> شكرا على روعة الصلاة​


 
شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

صلاة حلوة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## sunny man (21 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> صلاة حلوة ، وربنا يباركك



شكرا على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (22 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك صلاة جميلة جدااا

تستحق التقييم 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يونيو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك ولتصعد صلاتك كالبخور امامة 

مرسي صاني مان​*


----------



## mera22 (24 يونيو 2009)

صلاه رائعه بجد....

ربنا يباركك ويبارك المنتدي


----------

